
TiDB, a MySQL drop-in replacement written in Go, able to run Wordpress - c4pt0r
https://github.com/pingcap/tidb#run-as-mysql-protocol-server
======
jhugg
How fast is it? SQL on top of KV is tough to make zippy due to metadata and
scanning issues.

------
swingbach
you guys are doing amazing wonderful job, that's really great:) I thought it
should be got more eyes on it.

~~~
ngaut
Thanks. swingbach.

